
Ember and D3: Building responsive analytics - allenc
http://corner.squareup.com/2012/04/building-analytics.html
======
euroclydon
One nice thing about D3 is their selector engine supports the SVG namespace
across all the browsers. Whereas Jquery has to be monkey patched and you're
stuck at v1.6.1.

------
sbarre
It's nice to see larger Ember.js in-production projects being discussed and
explained...

~~~
twinturbo
wait to you see what we're doing with it :)

~~~
swah
What do you guys do with IE<9?

------
swah
Considering using this combo instead of RaphaelJS on my next project, just for
kicks.

Am I the only one that tries to click hand drawn notes like that to see them
full size?

~~~
allenc
Yea, sorry - thought about adding a simple lightbox, but most of our posts on
that blog don't have any images. The full-size img is there, just right click
and "open image in a new tab".

~~~
swah
Oh, thanks!

------
tbatterii
is that a photoshop mockup for the screenshot, or popups appearing outside the
browser chrome a safari feature? if that's the actual screenshot that's pretty
sweet.

~~~
allenc
Nah, that was something doctored up by a designer. Don't think you can get
that without doing some manual popup window manipulation, which is really ugly
in its own right.

------
ig1
I thought D3 didn't work for IE 7/8 ?

~~~
monatron
I love d3. Mike Bostock does great work and the flexibility of the d3 library
really makes it super-powerful. The fact that it doesn't work lt IE9, however,
makes it unusable for me at work. Most people on corporate networks (at least
in my experience) are running win xp with ie8. Once we move everyone to win7 I
should be able to start pushing out some great analytics based on the d3
library. looking forward to it!

~~~
mbostock
Thank you! D3 does work in IE9, provided <!DOCTYPE html> to put IE9 in
standards mode. Did you mean to say IE8? IE8 and below do not support SVG, so
D3 is unsupported on those versions.

~~~
joshu
This comment tripped me up too. He said "lt ie9" meaning IE8 and lower. A bit
confusing.

------
thinker
"Ember.js is the backbone of our new analytics page". I thought Backbone.js
was the backbone of....oh nevermind.

